# Snails are in my filters



## king_puma9 (Mar 29, 2007)

I was cleaning my canister filter yesterday, and I noticed several snails inside my filter. Is this a cause for alarm? I also noticed that they were in my Emperor 400's. All of my normal water parameters are in check. Are the snails eating any bacteria that might be useful in filters? in return limiting my filters capabilities?

The tank is a 125 frontosa tank. Weekly water changes every week. I guess the only reason the snails have not taken over the entire tank is that my clown loaches have kept them in check.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

While I don't think the snails are feeding on your bacteria I have heard people have concerns about snails getting into their impellers and causing harm to the filter in that way. I never had this happen to me and the idea of swarms of snails slowly sauntering into the impeller to meet their doom seems kind of strange to me. I'm not sure what flow rate your filter is set on but if you some how stuck a piece of lettuce inside of the filter most of the snails would have a smorgasbord during which you can remove the lettuce, snail and all.


----------



## king_puma9 (Mar 29, 2007)

Very clever idea! I just might try that this evening...


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

The snails are probably eating the food and other deutrius that gets sucked into the filter and caught in the media. I doubt the snails are eating bacteria. Snails actually improve the efficiency of a biofilter by partially digesting the waste before passing it on to the bacteria. Unless you are concerned about having snails in your filter I'd just leave them alone and let the loaches control any snails that make it into the tank.


----------



## king_puma9 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

The snails are impossible to totally get rid of without breaking down the entire system and bleaching it which also will kill all good bacteria. I have heard of snails clogging up the tubes to/from canister filters so you might want to keep an eye for reduced flow. Usually they don't cause too much of a problem and will provide tasty snacks for the loaches.


----------



## king_puma9 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks,

Now that you mention it, I did have a suspicion that there might be snails inside the intake or output hoses on my canister! I will certainly check that out!


----------

